# Datsun 720 - Tail lights stay on - brake lights don't work - Suggestions?



## montesa (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a 2wd 1981 Datsun 720 pickup. Today I noticed the tail lights stay on even when the truck is turned off and the key is not in the ignition. The brake lights DO NOT work either. When I step on the brake pedal nothing lights up. The tail lights stay on continuously. The headlights and turn signals work as they should. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sozo (Oct 14, 2008)

Disconnect the battery,
And follow the brake cables from the light, somewhere along the way you find an abstuction or corrosion.


----------

